# Starting a clothing line using custom plastisol transfers



## bwbland (Mar 4, 2010)

Hay guys, i want to start a clothing line using custom plastisol transfers. Is this the best way to go about it if i don't have the room for the whole screen printing setup? Also can money be made doing it this way? 
*
*


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

After being on this forum for some time now and
reading everything over form top to bottom I 
would say that it is entirely possible.

The one thing you need to add to the mix is that
you will have boxes of shirts laying around as well
so space becomes a premium and screen printing
equipment will take up most of an average size room
in a home.


There is a thread by Rodney and his first experience
with transfers and I am about to load up some
pictures to my thread in the heat press section.


----------



## bwbland (Mar 4, 2010)

well I'm going to give it a shot, thanks for the input.


----------



## suew (Jun 12, 2006)

This is a great way to get started. All you need is a heat press and it can easily be done as a home business to start. I would recommend getting samples and comparing the service of the different vendors. I'm sure all will provide information to help you. There is also an educatianal source that has online webinars you can watch, at www.greatgarmentgraphics.com. There is one there called "getting started" and it will show you what is involved.


----------



## arun609 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Bo,

Good idea. First u can try something without big expenses, get ur customers feedback and then go for discharge print, sublimation print, etc...which needs to be techniqually strong and bit expensive.


----------



## bwbland (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone, it helped a lot


----------

